# What bootsize am I



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey guys my length of my foot is 26.7 CM i use 11.5 for my shoes i use everywhere but boots need to be snug so idk to get 11 or 11.5 boot.. I'm lookin to buy the burton ruler boots so if you guys could help would be sick


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

You have to try them on. No one here is going to be able to tell you what size your foot is.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Qball said:


> You have to try them on. No one here is going to be able to tell you what size your foot is.


This. Also remember that despite what they advertise, boot sizes are not universal and are manufacturer specific.


----------



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

Boots are a very personal thing and very manufacturer specific. The same mondopoint sizing for each brand fits differently. Some fit wider feet better, some fit narrower feet better. Even if you have a friend with same size narrow/wide feet like yours, it could cause pressure points for one person and none for another (ur nerve endings, idiosyncrasies of build etc) all come into play. Then there is this thing called personal preference. So like the earlier posts said, I'd try em on.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I've even had the asme exact make/model of a boot fit differently from boot to boot. I tried a pair of DC Ceptors and found my size to be 10. Then I tried another pair (both brand new) at another store and I could have swore my foot shrank. Both days, I tried them on before walking around or working out so my foot should have been about the same size.

I would say, if you find ones that fit and they are a bit snug, as long as your toes aren't cramped you can heat mold them they will pack out fine. If you get them too big and they pack out, you're screwed.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Just went and stood on a tape measure...my foot measures 27.5cm from heal to tip of big toe.

I wear a 10.5 shoe usually, sometimes 11. My snowboard boot is a 10 and fits snug. YMMV


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

i musta measured wrong lol im size 11-11.5 foot but i just didnt know what to get for boot but dw i figured it out thanks decided to go with size 11 on my boot cuz its a tiny bit big for an 11 but smaller than 11.5 so its perfect


----------



## Summersucks (Apr 4, 2011)

11. you wanna go like half a size smaller with boots. at least thats what i did and theyre great


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Steez said:


> Hey guys my length of my foot is 26.7 CM i use 11.5 for my shoes i use everywhere but boots need to be snug so idk to get 11 or 11.5 boot.. I'm lookin to buy the burton ruler boots so if you guys could help would be sick





Steez said:


> i musta measured wrong lol im size 11-11.5 foot but i just didnt know what to get for boot but dw i figured it out thanks decided to go with size 11 on my boot cuz its a tiny bit big for an 11 but smaller than 11.5 so its perfect



Right, first things first, either take your tape measure and throw it out the window, or, hit yourself approximately 3 times in the head with it. Then....

....go to your local snowboard shop and get your foot measured. They will also have some boots there for you to try on hopefully, and you should try on as many pairs as you can. Don't limit yourself to one particular brand and model as you may very well find that the boot in question is not suited to your particular foot shape. 

This is the easiest and least painful way of going about it.

If you are trying to find what size you are so that you can buy some boots online (hey, we've all thought about it) then you really do run the risk of buying something that is not right for you.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Boots always run a couple sizes small, so you should probably go with a 13 at least.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

I understand this has been mentioned, but just to reemphasize... 


*GO TO THE STORE AND TRY ON THE BOOTS BEFORE YOU BUY THEM.*

Boots are the one thing (in my opinion) that you still NEED to buy in a store. It's too crucial to your enjoyment on the slope to leave it to random chance.

Fake Edit: Or just buy size 13's and stuff them full of paper till they fit right.


----------

